# Rubik's clock problem.



## Scigatt (Apr 29, 2009)

I just recieved my rubik's clock in the mail. However the turning mechanism is really stiff and locks up a lot. Also, sometimes the pins get stuck in one position. How can I remedy this?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 29, 2009)

Open it, then clean and lube the gears.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 29, 2009)

Its also important to sand any imperfections in the black casing, especially around the cutouts for the gears. Also, I lube all of the gears and pegs, in addition to the inside of the black casing.


----------



## Scigatt (Apr 29, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Open it, then clean and lube the gears.



...And I just had to check this thread only after I opened my clock. I used a utility knife, small flathead screwdriver, and a kitchen knife to open the clear casing.


----------

